
Flightradar24 shows the move away from Ukraine airspace - vinnyglennon
https://twitter.com/Plane_Talking/status/489843455192227840/photo/1
======
artie_effim
I guess it is possible, but I don't have the personal time, to figure out the
cost in jet fuel alone for these re-routes, not to mention lost
time/productivity for passengers.

